# O5 2500 GMC Duramax HD



## otis (Oct 7, 2008)

My dealer says GM does not recommend using a plow on my truck because of the extra weight of the diesel engine. Any opinions on do it anyway? And if yes, any upgrades to the truck? Thanks in advance.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

welcome to the site. you could do a search as this has been talked about many times before. but heres a few to get you started...

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57086&highlight=duramax+plow

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=52105&highlight=duramax+plow

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=54933&highlight=duramax+plow

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=51606&highlight=duramax+plow


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Depends on alot of variables....cab, what axle, etc.


----------



## otis (Oct 7, 2008)

06HD BOSS;599413 said:


> welcome to the site. you could do a search as this has been talked about many times before. but heres a few to get you started...
> 
> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=57086&highlight=duramax+plow
> 
> ...





NoFearDeere;599549 said:


> Depends on alot of variables....cab, what axle, etc.


Thanks for the replies. 

I don't know why my sig won't accept that it's a CC SB. But that's what it is and the only change I've made is to crank up the T-bars.

Boss, thanks for the links but none of them talked about the CC. The dealer said all the others, EC and RC are OK as well as same set up as mine gasser.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Run ballast, crank the tbars, and timbrens and your good to go. I have carried my 9' Boss straight on my Duramax, its heavy but it can do it. I just put my boss with wings on mine to save the front end a littleGood Luck


----------



## The MAG Man (May 31, 2007)

My "home" plow truck is a GMC '02 2500HD Duramax crew cab s/b. I have an 8' Fisher MMII. I have a farm and do a fair amount of plowing in an effort to keep everything open in winter. I also have a tractor/loader that I use when I need to push back piles.










No problems or issues but like NoFearDeere said, definitely put a set of Timbrens on it. They are great.

The issue with the crew cab is that the combination of the crew cab and diesel put the truck at the front axle weight limit if the truck is carrying a full load of passengers and gear as far as warranty goes. Any added weight exceeds the front axle limit so they won't allow a plow prep package from the factory on crew cab Duramax Chevy/GMCs for this reason and it WILL void your warranty so know that up front.

Obviously not too many are plowing with 5 people in the cab unless you are "party plowing" so normally it's not an issue.

Crew Cabs suck for plowing. You can't see well and the extra length is a constant problem unless you are plowing runways.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

^^^^^^that is the fake picture of the month^^^^^^^


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

I know lots of people with 2500HD with the Duramax and they have no probablems plowing. You should put a chip in that truck it will give you alot more power.


----------

